# Just thought I'd ask for all's sake



## sk8erkho (Apr 15, 2008)

I just thought I'd post this question since it takes a bit to do the research for this. Let say a member has a species which turns up very minimal, sketchy at best molting conditions for their mantids? Exactly what would one say are choice molting conditions as a generalization one could use to hopefully provide the best chances for a successful molt?

At least these responses will be current as I have noticed a number of mis molt threads and it is kind of sad actually. this way new members won't have to search through an entire database of information in order to find these answers!!  

Cheers!

P.S. I know the inevitable happens sometimes and there is nothing we can do. Just a general guideline is what I am going after here!!!!


----------



## ABbuggin (Apr 15, 2008)

sk8erkho said:


> I just thought I'd post this question since it takes a bit to do the research for this. Let say a member has a species which turns up very minimal, sketchy at best molting conditions for their mantids? Exactly what would one say are choice molting conditions as a generalization one could use to hopefully provide the best chances for a successful molt?At least these responses will be current as I have noticed a number of mis molt threads and it is kind of sad actually. this way new members won't have to search through an entire database of information in order to find these answers!!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> P.S. I know the inevitable happens sometimes and there is nothing we can do. Just a general guideline is what I am going after here!!!!


I really depends on the species. Some species need 0% humidity, while others require 70%-80%. In _general_ I keep most of my mantids around 60% they they do fine. B)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 15, 2008)

Kinda like childbirth, when it's over :lol:


----------



## mrblue (Apr 16, 2008)

i think something that can be said for all species is that all mantids need good grip to moult right. this means a suitable density mesh (finer mesh is good for small species and lower instars, but may not be as ideal for older/larger mantids) and the right types and thickness of twigs/branches for the mantids size. obvious exceptions are ground moulting mantids like eremiaphila sp.

also, all mantids need space to moult successfuly. i'm sure everybody has read that rule of thumb that says the container height should be at least three times the mantids legth. however some people provide containers that are over 5 times the mantids length and then the mantid deides to moult mere inches from the floor, resulting in a bad moult. conversely, some mantids moult fine in very small/short containers, less than three times their legth. so "sufficient space" is a quite subjective i think. i guess just making sure the container is not dense with foliage or twigs, and that there is a good amount of space to hang. obvious exceptions are ground dwelling mantids such as eremiaphila sp.

as has been mentioned, some species moult fine in very dry conditions, while some need higher humidity. however, in terms of something that is common across all species i would say third most important is having as few interuptions as possible. for example having lots of flying and fluttering foodstuffs in the container with a moulting mantid could be dangerous as the insects could fly into or knock the mantid down, or cause other complications. other feeder insects like crickets have been known to attack moulting/freshly moulted mantids, when they are vulnerable. also i dont think its a good idea to spray mantids while they moult. it might feel helpful to raise the humidty to aid moulting but i think it does more harm than good. so i guess i would say try to remove any uneaten prey from the container if a mantis is about to moult, and to just leave it be.


----------



## OGIGA (May 9, 2008)

I definitely agree with the need for good grip. I can't think of anything better than a tree bark in nature. Those lids on 32oz containers work but could be better.

Humidity... well, everybody seems to have their own way. I think there is a general consensus that more humidity is better than less humidity. I'll advise to keep in mind where the mantis came from. Tropical species probably likes more humidity.


----------



## Rick (May 9, 2008)

Wish I knew.


----------



## MantidLord (May 11, 2008)

Why do some mantids molt inches above the ground, when there's alot more space and room? One of my L1-L2 I. oratorias almost died cause' of its stupid mistake. Just asking.


----------



## OGIGA (May 11, 2008)

Because they're lazy and nature needs to get rid of the lazy ones. I'm just kidding.


----------



## MantidLord (May 11, 2008)

LOL! I agree :lol:


----------



## pedro92 (May 12, 2008)

I just take the mantis and put it higher up or on top if i know they're about to molt and they are close to the ground. I am keeping my ghost mantids in a 10 gallon tank with plants and screen lid.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 2, 2008)

Humidity on the outside has a slim affect on the mantids ability to molt. It's the amount of water they drink prior to a molt. During it's pre-molt, you'll have to mist it not just for humidity, but so it can drink it. Of course it has to be in a high place with good grip for it to properly molt.


----------



## Christian (Jun 7, 2008)

I would suggest that the high amount of mismolts you guys are experiencing is because of the tradition on using single cups for housing mantids individually. I see a lot of people still practising this. In my opinion, there is no worse method of keeping mantids. But this, too, was said before. I have almost no mismolts by using usual terraria of a minimum size of 20lx20wx40h (usually by far larger) with twigs and plants.


----------



## pedro92 (Jun 9, 2008)

Christian said:


> I would suggest that the high amount of mismolts you guys are experiencing is because of the tradition on using single cups for housing mantids individually. I see a lot of people still practising this. In my opinion, there is no worse method of keeping mantids. But this, too, was said before. I have almost no mismolts by using usual terraria of a minimum size of 20lx20wx40h (usually by far larger) with twigs and plants.


Can you post a pic of the cage you are talking about


----------



## Christian (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't have a digicam. However, the stuff I use includes glass terraria of the following sizes (always LxWxH, in cm): 20x20x40; 30x30x50; 30x30x60; 32x35x100; 35x35x100; 80x45x55; and 130x30x60. I use more than one per most types. Despite this, there are the usual plastic boxes used in Europe. Every terrarium has a ventilation mesh in front or in the back and another on the top and is filled up with a plant and/or twigs.


----------

